# Genkernel ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball [Solved]

## johndo

usually I run

```
genkernel --menuconfig --lvm2 --dmraid --bootloader=grub --install all
```

but running this gets the same error faster

```
genkernel initrd
```

they both fail with this error

```
* ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball:
```

This is my /var/log/genkernel.log:

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: initrd  

                                

* Linux Kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 for x86...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: initrd  

                                

* ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball: 

* -- Grepping log... --         

* -- End log... --              

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

after some searching all these packages seem to be realted.

```
# emerge -pv genkernel klibc udev

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.10  USE="-bootsplash -ibm" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/klibc-1.1.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-079  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I have also re-emerged all he above packages with no luckLast edited by johndo on Sun Jan 15, 2006 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roleez

 *johndo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball:
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

just do it:

emerge -C genkernel

emerge "<genkernel-3.3.6"

...and have fun!  :Smile: 

Best regards,

Roland

----------

## johndo

Upgraded genkernel and problemis gone.

----------

## gordon...

Hi, I tried to update my system from 2.6.9 Kernel to 2.6.15-r1 

genkernel --menuconfig --udev --bootloader=grub all

and got these message:

 for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

* --udev is deprecated and no longer necessary as udev is on by default

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: --udev --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball:

I emerged udev 079-r1 and genkernel 3.3.10

if I use a genkernel  < 3.3.6 I get the mesage that I dont have a udev tarball.

Strange, because the genkernel package has a klibc package in it.

Thx and regards 

Gordon

----------

## koenderoo

as shown in your error: udev is depricated. Translated that means it's no longer needed!

unmerge udev and perhaps emerge devfsd (start the deamon afterwards)

----------

## nixnut

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> as shown in your error: udev is depricated. Translated that means it's no longer needed!
> 
> unmerge udev and perhaps emerge devfsd (start the deamon afterwards)

 

NONONO. Do NOT unmerge udev. The message just means that specifying --udev with genkernel is no longer necessary.

Solution to the klibc problem here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416096-highlight-klibc+tarball.html

----------

## gordon...

Hi, 

that's my problem. If I use the solution for the klibc. I have another problem.

I get the message "can't find the udev tarball".

My Distri was 2004.3 and I installed the 2.6.9 dev-sources.

Maybe I should try building the kernel without genkernel?

thx gordon

----------

## wubante

upgrade to the latest genkernel. 

move /etc/._cfg000_genkernel.conf to /etc/genkernel.conf

and my problem solved

----------

## Dabljuh

I got the same problem. Both with 3.3.10 and 3.3.11

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r4

* ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball:

Which is not surprising seeing as klibc isn't installed at all.

```
emerge -pvt gentoo-sources genkernel klibc udev

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-084  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/klibc-1.2.1-r1  441 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.11  USE="bootsplash -ibm" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r4  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 0 kB
```

edit: OH. The fucking config file. That explains a lot, because I did check dispatch-conf, which displayed nothing, probably because I moved the /etc shebang from a different system and dispatch-conf didn't pick it up until now that I've upgraded to ~x86 genkernel....

----------

